# Queen bed + twin?



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

I originally wanted to get the Arms Reach Co-sleeper, but another consideration might be this: take a twin bed, push it up against the wall, and then push the queen up against that (assuming it would fit in our room, which it may - just barely). It would give us a lot more space, but the twin bed could be used for years to come. It would probably cost less/about the same as a co-sleeper, too.

That way I also wouldn't have to worry about the sheets & comforter covering her up (I must be heavily bundled in covers when I'm sleeping). Besides, sheets & mattress pads are cheaper for regular beds than for some of the beds made for babies anyhow. Then we won't ever have to get a crib, because baby can stay beside us until she's ready for her toddler bed (my best friend is giving me her daughter's toddler bed that was rarely used).

I probably still need a Pack N Play or something, though, to put her in when we *aren't* sleeping with her..... ?

I dunno... I am just rambling. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

We did just that with DS. I loved the extra space sooo much







We never needed a pack and play. He did nap in his crib when I was at work though. It is nice to have your own covers how you want them. Plus he'll outgrow the armsreach and not the twin bed!! I have never used a toddler bed, why bother. He was easily ready for his own regular bed when he decided he didn't need to cosleep(almost 4 yrs. old at the time)because he was used to a regular bed. He fell out a couple times but never even woke from the fall(carpet on floors and I did put pillows down in case). Children have that ability at some point to subconsciously not fall out of bed and learn that YKWIM? Just like we don't fall out of bed!! With DD we have sidecarred her crib but I wish I still had the twin bed instead for the extra room! Good luck and hope you find what's right for your whole family!


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the input! If you also had a crib for naps, I may still get a Pack N Play b/c it's cheaper than a crib for nap time. Plus, we can take it to Grandma's when we visit her.

Did you have the twin up against the wall? Did you attach/secure it to the other bed, or just squish it up against the other?


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi from your ddc!









We are planning to do this (Queen + Twin) for ds2, probably setting it up sometime in January. I measured both beds this weekend to see how they were going to fit. Looks like the twin is a few inches shorter than the queen, which may look funny, but who cares if we're all getting a good night's sleep, right!







I also was measuring to see if we could get King sheets, but the width is about 20" wider than a King, so BONUS on the extra room!!!

We were comfortable with only ds in the Queen, until he started moving around too much and was getting too big about 6 months ago. Sometimes it drives dh crazy and he sleeps in ds1's room on a futon, but usually he's fine. Amazingly, I do okay with not tons of room...at least for now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *filiadeluna* 
Thanks for the input! If you also had a crib for naps, I may still get a Pack N Play b/c it's cheaper than a crib for nap time. Plus, we can take it to Grandma's when we visit her.

Did you have the twin up against the wall? Did you attach/secure it to the other bed, or just squish it up against the other?

We used a PNP for naps (on the RARE occasion that ds1 would sleep while not ON one of us!







), and for the changing table downstairs. And a couple times when we needed to get something done, but that was rare also. We will probably use it again...or at least we're hanging onto it in case we need it.

As for your 'setup' question: We're going to just be on the mattresses (no frame(s)) and we'll squish the mattress up against the wall. We have a bed rail that we've been using on the Queen, but I doubt we'll need it for the new setup. I am curious about how to take care of the 'gap' between mattresses.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texanatheart* 
Hi from your ddc!









We are planning to do this (Queen + Twin) for ds2, probably setting it up sometime in January. I measured both beds this weekend to see how they were going to fit. Looks like the twin is a few inches shorter than the queen, which may look funny, but who cares if we're all getting a good night's sleep, right!







I also was measuring to see if we could get King sheets, but the width is about 20" wider than a King, so BONUS on the extra room!!!

Yeah, apparently a Full + Twin = King, so it's even more room - for cheaper! Plus, I like the idea that (as mentioned earlier) I can keep my own set of sheets & comforter for DH & I, and then have just sheets (and mattress pad) on the twin bed for my baby.

Quote:

We used a PNP for naps (on the RARE occasion that ds1 would sleep while not ON one of us!







), and for the changing table downstairs. And a couple times when we needed to get something done, but that was rare also. We will probably use it again...or at least we're hanging onto it in case we need it.
Yeah, I figure it's cheap enough (compared to Arm's Reach anyway), and can be used for travel or if we need a babysitter at some point.

Quote:

As for your 'setup' question: We're going to just be on the mattresses (no frame(s)) and we'll squish the mattress up against the wall. We have a bed rail that we've been using on the Queen, but I doubt we'll need it for the new setup. I am curious about how to take care of the 'gap' between mattresses.
I would think that mattresses on the carpet would be more likely to slide than to have them all on separate bed frames, but pushed together. It would be interesting to get input from people who have tried either way. I just don't like being so low to the ground when sleeping - it is harder to get out of bed that way!









We *do* have a full-sized futon that we use as a topper on our guest bed, so we could technically stretch that across the twin & part of the Queen (to cover the gap), but that wouldn't work where sheets are concerned, and DH would end up being like 8 inches lower on his part of the mattress.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

We did this for about 2 years, until just recently when we put the twin in storage and put another queen beside the queen. We are expecting soon and don't have independently sleeping children yet. It is very, very nice. The twin and queen stopped working so well after awhile d/t not enough room. Husband used to sleep downstairs with our son.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dandelionkid* 
We did this for about 2 years, until just recently when we put the twin in storage and put another queen beside the queen. We are expecting soon and don't have independently sleeping children yet. It is very, very nice. The twin and queen stopped working so well after awhile d/t not enough room. Husband used to sleep downstairs with our son.

WOW! You must have a HUGE bedroom to be able to fit two Queens side-by-side! I am jealous!


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, we did just that from the point of DS' birth - never set up a crib - and DD slept in our bed only from about 4 months on. If baby sleeps when I'm not with him, I nurse him down in the middle of the bed. Neither baby ever rolled off. Bed is ALL the way on the floor - no boxspring.

Now that DS & DD are rooming together, I pushed their beds against one another - hers is a full, his is a twin, so there's lots of cozy cosleeping space for whoever is sleeping.

I don't see any reason for a crib; we bought a really nice one. NEVER used it. And we even had an arms reach - hardly ever used it.

Now, a pack & play - I can see some usefulness as a safe place to quickly put baby if, say, a toddler is escaping out the front door, or if you have a big dog, or bringing baby to work, or moving into the bathroom while you shower, for example. The arms reach does turn into a free standing portable crib, but its not as easy to set up/down as the pack & play.

But for a sleeping space, you don't need to spend the money.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *filiadeluna* 
I would think that mattresses on the carpet would be more likely to slide than to have them all on separate bed frames, but pushed together. It would be interesting to get input from people who have tried either way. I just don't like being so low to the ground when sleeping - it is harder to get out of bed that way!









We've never had any problems with sliding, and never used frames, just right on the floor. No boxspring either though - maybe the boxspring might shift on carpet.

We put twin against the wall, then push the king up to it. The weight of the king holds the bed against the wall - the king is impossible to move. No problems with gaps.
Edited to add, that with a newborn, I rolled up a blanket into a firm roll, and placed against the wall - similar to the idea of a bumper pad,I guess. He used to push his head up against the wall, so I liked it better that there was a softer surface there. It was a bit more reassuring too, to have something there in case a gap ever did mysteriously appear (it never has).


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks again, ladies!

Do you think it would be _dangerous_ to have two beds pushed together on the frames? We have had just a mattress on the floor before (when our old box springs broke), but I hated being that low.







I suppose I could put a thick, firm blanket (flat) underneath the mattresses (on top of the box springs) to sort of cover any gap that might be there? I dunno. I guess I will just have to set it up and see how it looks.

Another question: is it difficult to get out of bed when everything is shoved up against the wall? That was my DH's concern b/c he knows when I get out of bed to go to the bathroom I would probably either disturb him or the baby (being in the middle with just one side & the end exposed).


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dandelionkid* 
We did this for about 2 years, until just recently when we put the twin in storage and put another queen beside the queen. We are expecting soon and don't have independently sleeping children yet. It is very, very nice. The twin and queen stopped working so well after awhile d/t not enough room. Husband used to sleep downstairs with our son.

how are the 2 queen beds working for you guys? we spend about half the night with 4 in the bed and we have 2 on the way. our bedroom is giant and we are thinking about buying another king bed to put alongside ours. it's just a mattress and boxspring on the floor. do you have them connected somehow? we were thinking like ratchetting tie downs to lash them together so they don't slide apart leaving a gap. i might even sew a big waterproof mattress pad to go under 2 fitted sheets sewn together and try to eliminate the seam alltogether....


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *filiadeluna* 
Thanks for the input! If you also had a crib for naps, I may still get a Pack N Play b/c it's cheaper than a crib for nap time. Plus, we can take it to Grandma's when we visit her.

Did you have the twin up against the wall? Did you attach/secure it to the other bed, or just squish it up against the other?

I did have the twin against the wall and did squish our queen up against it. Good idea about having something to use at Grandma's!


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

We did this for years. We had both mattresses/box springs on the floor, and it worked great. It also gave us the room we needed when our older children wanted to join us at night, so we wouldn't be smooshed together.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

If anyone is worried about the mattress slipping around on top of the box spring, what about a yoga mat in between them? They are rubber-y and would grip the two parts well.

We have a side-carred crib on a full right now, but may need to do the bed-side-ways with a twin on the bottom to get more room.

Trin.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

I totally want to do this! I can't justify buying a king size as we got a really nice queen bed just before I got pregnant with DD. But a twin would add the much needed room so mama doesn't get pushed off the edge...


----------



## merrijayne (Aug 31, 2005)

I have done this and it was sooo much more comfortable for everyone. When they were very young. I would worry about them falling in the crack however. I ususally had DH sleep on the smaller bed, while me and the LO slept where there was no problem of them falling in between them. This also works well as they get a little older and it is transition time. I would first move the bed a foot away, then on the other wall of the room, and eventually in there own room.


----------



## merrijayne (Aug 31, 2005)

You can also use bungy cords to hold the legs together tightly. I would stuff things like a blanket in the crack. You could also sew 2 sheets together to cover this area to help prevent this futher.


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

This is what we plan to do when #2 arrives (my DD will be 2.5 and probably still sleeping with us). Right now my DD sleeps inbetween us and we all fit perfectly on our queen. But I'm very little.
how I hope to cosleep w/ two


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

My parents did something like this when we were little. They smooshed the twin bed between the wall and the queen bed, but I don't think they actually connected them in any way. They covered the crack between mattresses with a row of pillows. Both mattresses were on box springs instead of on bed frames.

I don't remember how they arranged everything when we were babies, but when when we were older (like toddlers and school age) this is how they did it:

My younger brother slept on the twin bed next to the wall alone. Then my mom was on the other side of the pillows on the queen bed. My older brother, my dad, and I slept on the other side of my mom, on the queen bed.

I remember it being so cozy and wonderful. Hooray for cosleeping!


----------



## moon.mom (Feb 27, 2007)

I just moved a twin next to our queen yesterday.
we've co-slept with our 33 mo. old dd-
and my dh slept on the twin- we had the queen.
it was wonderful!!!

Question:

I'm crunchy enough to not be worried about what our bedroom "looks like"-
we aren't better homes and garden material- by any means-
but does anyone have any suggestions for sheets...comforters...???
I don't have any twin sheets- i just tucked another queen one- to make it fit.

What have you all done?


----------



## lesliesara63 (Dec 18, 2004)

We have this and love it. I don't know how we co-slept with dd#1 in a queen. Well now we often sleep four like this and its ok. Except the 6yr old takes more than her fair share of space! With dd#2 she has never used a PNP or crib for naps. We just put her on the twin bed and turn on the monitor.


----------



## MOMYS (Nov 5, 2008)

We have a queen and a double right next to each other in our bedroom. Although our children don't start out in our bed(s) at night (well, not most of the time), at least 3 little bodies end up in the bed during the night!

The arrangement works soooooo well for us!


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

While we do have a crib (21m old ds naps in it) for our nightime sleeping arrangement we have a king and a full pushed together on matching platform frames. The frames are SO heavy that they don't budge. We placed the crib sideways at the end of the full bed as a barrier and the full is pushed up against the side wall and both beds against the head wall. Works great! Right now the 21m old and 4yr old sleep in the full (although we seem to play musical sleep places some nights, lol and I'm on the side of the king next to the full so I can be near the boys with dh on the open side of the king. There is a bit of a gap between the beds due to the platform frames but we just bought 2 firm body pillows and crammed them in the space so it's flush. The "plan" and I use that loosely







is when the new lo is here to sleep the lo between dh and I.


----------

